# my tank



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ok so i just made a album of my fish and o wanna know how its doing in its tank i think it likes where it is im probly gonna expand allitle during summre please check it out


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

do you think its a nice loking fish its a crown tail and i think its beautiful i love fish all of my life thi is my seccond fish ever i have had a gold fish for 6 years intill it died but when life goes another one come how long od these fish live?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

That tank looks extremely small for that fish. What size is it? You should really try bumping up the tank size to no less than 2.5 gallons. Also, where is your heater? Betta's are tropical fish and need warm tank water.

Betta fish in proper conditions can live 2-6 years.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont have a heater the store said i dont need 1 my temp is always room tempture so its fine im sorbly gonna expand in summer but is my tank even a gallon and i being a bad owner im just doing what the store said and my problem is if i get a bigger tank i wont know how much water to change can my fish live happly in this tank or is it misreable


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

but is my fish nice looking color wise


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

It is very hard to understand what you are saying, so I'm sorry if I'm unable to answer what you are asking, as I'm not really sure what it is that you are asking.

Don't listen to what people at the store say, most of them have no idea how to tale care of a betta fish. Do you have a thermometer? What temperature is the water right now? Bettas need to be in water which is at least 78 degrees, anything less is too cold.

If you tank is not even a gallon in size it is way too small for a betta fish. You need to buy a bigger tank, one that is at least 2.5 gallons in size. Bettas do not like living in small spaces (would you like living in your closet?) The fish would be much happier in a larger tank.

On water changes: since you have no filter in this tank and it is way too small to cycle anyhow, you need to be doing at least 50% twice a week. The same will hold true with a 2.5 gallon tank.

Color wise it is difficult to say with this picture as the flash glare is right on the fish. But he looks like your average pet store blue betta with a red wash. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you think your fish looks pretty, then he is pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have that same tank and it holds less than a half gallon of water. I bought it as a temporary holding container until I could get something bigger for one of my bettas.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i have it temopry also ill probly buy a bigger tank soon but is it ok as a tempory tank since you got the same tank how many caps full of the water stuff do i put in a 2 gallon tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It depends on what brand of water conditioner you are using. Tetra Aquasafe calls for 7 drops per gallon.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

mine is betta plus it says 5 milliters for my tanbk because it came with my tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One capful treats 1/2 gallon.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Its one of thos half gallon kits. I would get larger as soon as possible! Also, u said ur goldfish lived 6 years. The average is about 30 years. Goldfish need large (20g) tanks with good filters too live to their full age tho


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

gold fish? but the pet store says they live 1 year my gold fish didnt have a 2 gallon tank no gliter or heater just food and water but the tank was bigger then my tank now


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, sometimes pet stores lie. Not always on purpose, sometimes they don't know better, but nope they live a REALLY long time if given the proper living space! My grandma had a pair for almost 40 years!!!!!!!!!! they can live a portion of their life in a small tank like that, but then their insides grow, and their outsides don't so its really painful. (2 gallon bowl with goldfish in it) Google Image Result for http://pro.corbis.com/images/42-15556213.jpg?size=572&uid=%7BDDE85542-B2E0-4281-B3AB-37F428DA7506%7D they grow pretty large, too. Also, your betta will be ok in his half gallon for now. Just keep up the water changes, and get a larger tank when possible. For bettas a heater is more important that a filter. If the water temp. stays about 76 degrees or above you shouldn't need either tho


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

my fish tank is like room tempture for now in my half a gallon tank and i follow thos instructions but i should find a thremoter A.S.A.P


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

you can get one at the dollar store that is meant for using to measure water temp in cooking, but its accurate, and only a buck. I use this in all my tanks cuz the ones at pet stores are so expensive compared to this!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

to clean my gravel i use a platist cup but i will go but a thremoter at the dollar store do i put it in the tank or just on he outside is there a suction cup


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

id rather not know so i dont get worried


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would get a strainer or collander to put the gravel in and rinse it really good with hot water. Thats what I do.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

where could i get one of thos?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The dollar store or anywhere you would buy kitchen and cooking stuff.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I got mine in the dollar section at target! I'm all about finder cheaper ways to make sure my fishies stay happy!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for the adivce


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

veganchick said:


> you can get one at the dollar store that is meant for using to measure water temp in cooking, but its accurate, and only a buck. I use this in all my tanks cuz the ones at pet stores are so expensive compared to this!


Oh that's clever! I never even thought of checking out cooking supplies. (I ended up ordering a digital thermometer.)

As for a colander, they're inexpensive from places like Target (and Walmart, etc, I imagine). They're even cheaper if you can find an Asian Supermarket (like Ranch 99) or an Asian knick knack store (which is like your "dollar" store).


----------



## Sens (Mar 25, 2009)

its hard to read this... resize the pic?...its huge....scrolling is a pain...


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

its ok i dont need to i updated my tank its now 2 gallon

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

can we have pics of the new bowl?


----------

